

Mapping the World's Biodiveristy  - hownottowrite
http://www.biodiversitymapping.org/

======
hownottowrite
Related research:
[http://www.sciencemag.org/content/344/6187/1246752.short](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/344/6187/1246752.short)

